# Not interested in the "Serious" Majors



## tvgirl48 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish I liked business. I wish I loved computers. I wish I loved the law or medicine. But I don't. I love literature and TV and movies and history. But I do not want to teach, so I can't make a career out of those interests. I wish I got the business genes in my family, but my brother got them instead. He's majoring in Finance and Management which sounds so boring to me I could never do a job involving accounting, finance, business, those sorts of things that most people seem to go into. I feel like I have to justify my major to people who scoff at me since it's not a serious one. I'm majoring in Russian right now because I thought, at least learning a language is a skill. I love traveling and history and culture, but I have no idea how to funnel my interests into a career. I have no passion for the "serious" majors and careers, like doctor, lawyer, accountant, that they teach you all about as a child. But outside those types of things, you get no help trying to figure out what your career should be. There are so many obscure, odd careers out there that people fill but how on earth do you find out about them?

Does anyone else have this problem? I feel like I'm going nowhere because I haven't found a profession that makes me passionate yet about anything. Everything I love is useless in the career world. I have no apparent skills and I think society has beaten the imagination and creativity out of me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Take a wide variety of courses: languages, art, literature, philosophy, history. Find something you like, major in that and worry about the rest later.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

tvgirl48 said:


> I wish I liked business. I wish I loved computers. I wish I loved the law or medicine. But I don't. I love literature and TV and movies and history. But I do not want to teach, so I can't make a career out of those interests. I wish I got the business genes in my family, but my brother got them instead. He's majoring in Finance and Management which sounds so boring to me I could never do a job involving accounting, finance, business, those sorts of things that most people seem to go into. I feel like I have to justify my major to people who scoff at me since it's not a serious one. I'm majoring in Russian right now because I thought, at least learning a language is a skill. I love traveling and history and culture, but I have no idea how to funnel my interests into a career. I have no passion for the "serious" majors and careers, like doctor, lawyer, accountant, that they teach you all about as a child. But outside those types of things, you get no help trying to figure out what your career should be. There are so many obscure, odd careers out there that people fill but how on earth do you find out about them?
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? I feel like I'm going nowhere because I haven't found a profession that makes me passionate yet about anything. Everything I love is useless in the career world. I have no apparent skills and I think society has beaten the imagination and creativity out of me.


well i knew someone who had a bachelors i nwebdesign that works in the supermarket now. thats why im a science major.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Study whatever interests you. An education isn't a means to an end, it is an end in itself.


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

tvgirl48 said:


> I wish I liked business. I wish I loved computers. I wish I loved the law or medicine. But I don't. I love literature and TV and movies and history. But I do not want to teach, so I can't make a career out of those interests. I wish I got the business genes in my family, but my brother got them instead. He's majoring in Finance and Management which sounds so boring to me I could never do a job involving accounting, finance, business, those sorts of things that most people seem to go into. I feel like I have to justify my major to people who scoff at me since it's not a serious one. I'm majoring in Russian right now because I thought, at least learning a language is a skill. I love traveling and history and culture, but I have no idea how to funnel my interests into a career. I have no passion for the "serious" majors and careers, like doctor, lawyer, accountant, that they teach you all about as a child. But outside those types of things, you get no help trying to figure out what your career should be. There are so many obscure, odd careers out there that people fill but how on earth do you find out about them?
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? I feel like I'm going nowhere because I haven't found a profession that makes me passionate yet about anything. Everything I love is useless in the career world. I have no apparent skills and I think society has beaten the imagination and creativity out of me.


I had your problem when I was young. But I had some other issues, too. Your interests will probably change a bit as you age. Mine have.

In around 10-years, jobs should be more plentiful. Millions of baby boomers will be retiring. No doubt some of them may be working well into their seventies because they've lost a lot of money.

Research what fields will have a lot of openings down the road. I would advise you to narrow things down to a few fields you do like. And it's probably not wise to put all of your eggs in one basket.

After this process, then move to the cities that have a lot of jobs in your field. Los Angeles, as well as New York, has careers in television. New York has a lot of jobs in publishing.

Cities in the Midwest would have a lot of agricultural-based jobs. However, many cities have a cross section of jobs.

Solar energy would be big in the Southwest--Phoenix and parts of California where the sun shines almost 24 hours a day.

If you speak Spanish, and like fashion, Miami would be the place.

Intellectual everything is located in Boston. Boston has very bright, and smart people.

I really don't think you have all that much to worry about. It will take a while for the job market to reverse itself. But it will, and unemployment rates should be fairly low.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm right there with you. I'm majoring in French (maybe a 2nd major in Humanities or English), and teaching is the most popular job associated with it. I do not want to teach, but I might be interested in translation (which is why I'm starting to learn a second foreign language). Are you interested in translation or anything like that? There's this career: Open Source Officer (Foreign Media Analyst) https://www.cia.gov/careers/opportunities/analytical/open-source-officer-foreign-media-analyst.html in the government as well. I have no idea how people find these decent, obscure jobs. I wish I knew. I probably could ask my teachers what I could do, but I'm too shy.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Know the feeling. I often wish I had an interest in engineering or math but I don't (math is my weakest subject but I wish I liked it - I once was sitting in class and a guy next to me was writing out long complex calculations on a piece of scrap paper for fun. I thought it was insanely cool).


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

I know the feeling, if i were you id just take the introductory courses to everything your thinking of studying.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you going to study abroad? I'm applying this semester to do this year-long exchange. I'd be taking classes and working (someone told me I'd probably be working in the U.S. embassy there doing basic work). I know you said you don't want to teach, but what about teaching English abroad for a year after college to gain fluency?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

tvgirl48 said:


> The problem with that is I feel like I don't have the time to just take random classes finding out what I like. I have a limited amount of time in college and need to take major courses to achieve my degree.
> 
> And my school is very expensive and I'm not paying for it, which makes me feel like I can't just aimlessly study whatever I feel like without working towards a career. My dad is very adamant about that - I can study whatever I want as long as I can attach it to a career.
> 
> I so want to do an internship or something with the CIA, I'm just worried I don't have enough language down yet to do it.


A CIA employee or translator sounds like a great idea. There are ways to improve your language skills faster - ask your Russian teacher for extra help to explain things the class likely doesn't need to know, but would help you - things like linguistics and more advanced grammar. Also, most abroad programs are eligible for financial aid, if you could get into one, then that would be extremely beneficial for your language skills. The Russian programs in the South are always in need of more students, so their financial aid for abroad programs is much better than most (at my college the school will completely cover a semester in Russia). I've heard many times that the best way of becoming fluent in a spoken language is to go to the country of origin, and basically force yourself to constantly speak it until it comes naturally.

Oh, and what I did to free up my schedule for more random classes was I signed up for intersessions, summer semesters, and used that to get my general requirements out of the way. But even with a near-full schedule, you might have room to take one class at your leisure a semester. Fill that space with things you think you might have an interest in.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I got the same problem, here I am at a community college doing a associates in applied science which is one of their transfer degrees with no major and I don't have a clue what to do, nothing interest me at all. I have thought about it and I have no desire for anything. Maybe I should just quite, I could always have 2 jobs and work all hours mon-fri and probably make close to what a person with one good job would, its not like I have a life or anything to get in the way.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> A CIA employee or translator sounds like a great idea. There are ways to improve your language skills faster - ask your Russian teacher for extra help to explain things the class likely doesn't need to know, but would help you - things like linguistics and more advanced grammar. Also, most abroad programs are eligible for financial aid, if you could get into one, then that would be extremely beneficial for your language skills. The Russian programs in the South are always in need of more students, so their financial aid for abroad programs is much better than most (at my college the school will completely cover a semester in Russia). I've heard many times that the best way of becoming fluent in a spoken language is to go to the country of origin, and basically force yourself to constantly speak it until it comes naturally.
> 
> Oh, and what I did to free up my schedule for more random classes was I signed up for intersessions, summer semesters, and used that to get my general requirements out of the way. But even with a near-full schedule, you might have room to take one class at your leisure a semester. Fill that space with things you think you might have an interest in.


yeah i just took a 12 credit summer semester it helps a lot. its realkly accelerated though i was taking 3 6 week classes and they werent easy classes.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm doing what I'm doing basically for a job. I would have loved to do humanities too, but that'll have to come later... after I find the job


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in the same position, so I can't help, but tell you of my experiences.
I wish wish wish I loved maths. I'm very good at maths. I don't mind doing it. My hearts not in it, and I'd never want a career in it - an office job no thanks.
I fell in love with film and filmmaking. I'm ok at it I think but I'm never going to get a job in it. I still haven't a clue what I'm gonna do, with 2 years of my degree left.
Oh and by the way I'm doing a degree in joint film and maths. I think that says it all.
I do hope you figure something out, unlike me!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

technically right now im a science major but i was doing that because i want to be a doctor. i dont think theres much job opportunities for a science major either. however a premed major is a doctor or nothing and im not sure ive got what it takes to be a premed major. the classes are pretty much the same for now between a science and rpe med major but eventually im gonna have to apply for med school and when i fail the mcats my 4.0 as a premed major wont mean anything cause the mcats decided your fates as a premed major. so i guess im kind of in the same situation since a science major is not that pleniful in opportunities for somebodys uch as myself.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I had the same problem. Basically I drove myself crazy over it at times and bounced from major to major to major to major and now I'm a life science major which in a way is like taking classes in a large variety of things. Just keep trying to figure it out and as time moves on it's kind of like a funnel. Forces that involve your input but also financial situations and time in school, and the classes you've already taken, will narrow things down. That is, unless you like school and someone is funding you endlessly, in which case just stay in school for a long time.


----------



## Capt Planet (Nov 18, 2008)

I had the same problem. Actually, mostly the problem of not knowing what to major in. I thought that I would do business so I got into the business school but I thought a lot of those classes were BS (accounting probably would have at least gotten me a job though) and a lot required BS group projects. The group projects were also bad because I didn't like other business students. I knew I would have thought I'd wasted my time if I did that degree so I switched to economics. Although, business/finance might have been a better degree than economics for getting a job. Then I thought that maybe pharmacy would be a good thing so I started taking science classes. They went well at first but the classes were so huge and I could only get the average so I stopped. Then I took a bunch of French. I ended up graduating with an economics degree. I haven't really had any luck getting a good job with this degree though.

I think I should have tried geography. There seems to be a good number of opportunities for people who have a geography degree with a concentration in GIS. You might want to look into it seems like this would fit in with your interests and it is something that would be useful if you were to work for the CIA or local governments. I was a geography bee champion of my middle school but it didn't occur to me to study geography. College was just a mess. I didn't even go to parties. I wasted five years doing something I could have finished in three and then another year looking for work, getting work, and then getting let go. At least I don't have debt. I think if I had to do it over I would do something like practical like geography with a GIS concentration or engineering and something fun like theater. If you're going to major in what you are interested in (wish I hadn't listened to that advice), you should also major in something practical (that will actually qualify you for a job like the majors I mentioned; comp sci., math, education, nursing, etc.) because being unemployed or underemployed with a college degree isn't fun.

You should definitely apply for an internship with the CIA. A guy I knew studied political science and got a job with them (without doing an internship) because he spoke Korean. They have a language center you can use to get better. Don't worry. I would be interested in working with them because I don't want to live in that area far from family. If you want to do it in the summer you need to apply early, right now. Does your school offer geography?


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

tvgirl48 said:


> I wish I liked business. I wish I loved computers. I wish I loved the law or medicine. But I don't. I love literature and TV and movies and history. But I do not want to teach, so I can't make a career out of those interests.


What do you mean, you can't make a career out of those interests? Are you kidding me? There are many things you can do OUTSIDE of teaching with the kind of interests that you have. Have you thought about screen writing? Directing? Corresponding or acting? Those are just some of the few of the MANY things that you can do outside of teaching. You just have to explore.



> I wish I got the business genes in my family, but my brother got them instead. He's majoring in Finance and Management which sounds so boring to me I could never do a job involving accounting, finance, business, those sorts of things that most people seem to go into. I feel like I have to justify my major to people who scoff at me since it's not a serious one. I'm majoring in Russian right now because I thought, at least learning a language is a skill.


Wow. You and I have A LOT in common. I too am majoring in a foreign language and minoring in another (Chinese/Spanish). In the world that we live, being able to speak more than one language is vital. I'm not saying Russian is a particularly "useful" language, but it is not completely useless. Learning another language and another culture is serious business: it takes hard work and dedication, but it is worth it.

And ask yourself this: Would you rather go on and get a "useful" accounting degree doing a boring desk job that you hate or travel the world and do what you want to do? Be expansive. Don't feed into the pressures of what is and what isn't a useful major. Any major can be "useless" if it was never utilized to begin with?



> Does anyone else have this problem? I feel like I'm going nowhere because I haven't found a profession that makes me passionate yet about anything. Everything I love is useless in the career world. I have no apparent skills and I think society has beaten the imagination and creativity out of me.


Yes, and I worry about that all the time. But in the end it is all about doing what you love. Sounds cliche, but it is what it is. Don't let the world dictate what you do with your life. You will be miserable and in the end, you will hate yourself for it.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I am definitely in that boat. English was always my strong suit. I tended to get really good grades on Essays, my English and writing scores were MUCH higher than my math ones on the SATs, and even one of my English instructors freshman year suggested I major in it.

But there really isn't a whole lot to do with that major in terms of jobs, and the ones that ARE available probably don't pay that much.

So instead, I declared my major as engineering, specifically entertainment engineering and design. I wouldn't say I'm not interested in it, but I'm definitely not as interested in it as I could be, especially since I'm not the greatest at math or physics.

I'd love to get my MFA in creative writing afterward, but that seems like a complete waste of time because I can't think of a single advantage to having that while searching for a job.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I would argue to go ahead and study something you are passionate about. There are plenty of jobs out there that are not business or science based. The world needs artists and writers! That said - a degree in Russian would be incredibly useful and probably open you up to loads of interesting careers.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

polythene said:


> I'm kind of in between: I went into college knowing fairly well what I loved and wanted to study, but changed my major in my third year because I decided the humanities were totally impractical. Let me just say I HATE my science major - and if I decided to pursue a career in it, I'd fail miserably because I hate it so much. If you can suck up your distaste for what you're studying (boring as it may be), good on you, but if you know you're not the type, I think it's probably a good thing you're studying something you enjoy.


Do you still think that humanities are impractical? In my opinion, it all depends. Maybe I'm being bias, but speaking foreign languages, writing and critical thinking are great skills to have. History and English majors have a ton of flexibility, but if you major in something as obscure and as limited as "Renaissance History" or "American Cultural English", you're screwed.

But I do get where you are coming from. For so long, liberal arts majors have had the "useful" majors shove down their throat: accounting, engineering, nursing, computer science, etc and many have felt pressured to go into math and science fields. I know I've felt pressured. My dad is an accountant/CPA and my mom has a physics degree!



> I had a 4.0 GPA while studying what interested me, and have been getting almost straight C's in my current major. I strongly doubt anyone would want to hire me with my 'practical degree' - especially not in the field my major's based in, given my grades. I'm all for practicality, but after trying that route I do think some people are better off just studying what they love. I'm intelligent and capable of doing very good work, but after picking this major I've just been mired in classes I hate and professors who think I'm a subhuman moron for doing such shoddy work.
> 
> Wow, rambling.


C's aren't bad. I mean, if it makes you feel any better, look at G.W. Bush. He had straight C's on TOP of an alcohol addiction, and he became the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. Also, employers don't just look at grades, they look at the whole package. From personality, to grades, to letters of recommendation, to internships and job experience, to communication skills, to...you get my drift.

And lol at the subhuman moron thing. Why would they think that? Is it the liberal arts professors that been giving your crap?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to college in the spring and I have the same problem. I'm interested in Creative Writing, English, Culture, History and Foreign Language. But I don't have a set career that I'm after. I'm a writer and would like to continue to be but that of course can't be a full-time career unless I somehow hit the jackpot and become the next JK Rowling. 

The only career I'm even considering is Translating. I've taken French throughout high school and I really want to continue with it since I think I'm pretty good at it. I never thought other languages could be simple for me but they really are. I'm also thinking of taking Arabic classes at college as well. But my parents are so angry and stressed because I didn't pick an 'easy' career. Such as a doctor, lawyer etc. Because those careers have easy paths. Translating and Creative Writing is most 'if-y' and weird. :|


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

polythene said:


> I think humanities degrees can be largely impractical unless the person earning it is significantly motivated and talented in the subject they've chosen. If, for instance, you're studying literature/writing (which I seriously considered), you had better be an incredible writer if you want to even be considered for a writing job at a publication that will pay enough to sustain you.


I agree with you...to a point. Like all other types of degrees, some humanities degrees are more practical than others. Can one really compare a Medieval Studies degree to an Arabic degree in terms of "usefulness"? Not really. And unless you are pre-med, many of these science majors can't be utilized, except for teaching. I mean, Biology is great and all, but what is the point of majoring in Biology if you are not going to 1) teach it or 2) use bio as a foundation for med school?



> The "liberal arts/critical-creative thinking skills" people acquire through a humanities degree don't seem largely important to me - I feel like you'd be developing the most basic skills, while others out there are honing their critical thinking abilities while also learning something practical. I don't think analyzing the crap out of 19th century literature or studying fine art will get you very far unless you've sketched out a definite career trajectory and are majorly skilled - enough to stand out from all the mediocre talents out there.


Agreed, but there are some humanities/liberal arts majors that don't require excessive analyzation of literary works. But the writing and critical thinking skills that comes with a humanities major is extremely valuable, nontheless.



> That said, I do obviously think subjects in the humanities (religion, anthropology, comparative literature) are some of the most exciting, stimulating subjects out there. They just don't turn out to be practical most of the time, which sucks for us dreamers. There are some great job niches for creative people out there - I think the art industry particularly would be quite practical, as you can go into design (web, advertising), animate, etc. I'm sure the demand for artists and designers will remain fairly steady, but again these artists would have to plan practically and not get crotchety about fulfilling an employer's demands because it clashes with their own creative sensibilities. A job's a job. Sorry if I'm rambling, it's been a long day.


Definitely. There were always be a demand for artists/designers, but in the progressive world that we live in, computer, technology, and enginnering skills are in greater demand, and with a growing population, a doctorate will never go out of style. It is all about demand, and unfortunately, the number of wanna-be artists outnumber said demand.



> Ah, the liberal arts professors and I get along well enough because I'm good at the humanities. I went for a science when I was trying to be practically and obvious that was an epic fail. I realized too late that undergrad science doesn't allow for much flexibility or creative thinking, and have been miserable the entire time I've been pursuing my major.




This makes me sad to hear this. Have you ever thought about going on to grad school and doing something you _love_?



> As for what you said about Bush - I'm concerned because I certainly don't have attributes that compensate for my poor grades. I don't connect with profs, have only worked crappy sales jobs, communicate poorly, have a cold and inaccessible personality, few (if any) references, etc. etc. etc.


Well, Bush sort of transcends into many of those attributes. Although he is are relatively warm, "southern boy", his communication skills are terrible and the only jobs he got were through his family connections (supposedly).

Have you talked to your career center? I'm sure your school has one. And your professors do know you for being good in the humanities? I would take advantage of your past [humanities] grades, even if they were from a while ago.

And "poor, crappy" sales jobs are better than no jobs. If it makes you feel any better, the only two paying jobs I have had were menial food service jobs, one at McDonald's and the other at a dining hall. How well did you do at your "crappy" sales jobs? Enough to impress the boss?

And remember, there is ALWAYS grad/trade school.



> I really don't think my major can serve me well at this point, especially when you consider how badly I'm doing. So I guess in the end I strongly wish I had gone with my instincts and majored in the liberal arts. My BS can suck it.


Trust me when I say you aren't the only one who has felt the pressure (obviously). But like I said, this is only undergrad. If this were grad school, you would be in a pickle. You still have many *potential* years of educations, so you have more opportunities to do better...you just have to take them.


----------



## tvgirl48 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is it like at a career center? I don't want to go and just get bombarded with the same old questions I've been grappling with forever. "What are you interested in?" "What do you want to do for a living?" "What are you passionate about?" I don't know yet! I haven't had a chance to explore all the major options out there and have a clue whether or not I like them. Is it really that helpful?


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

tvgirl48 said:


> What is it like at a career center? I don't want to go and just get bombarded with the same old questions I've been grappling with forever. "What are you interested in?" "What do you want to do for a living?" "What are you passionate about?" I don't know yet! I haven't had a chance to explore all the major options out there and have a clue whether or not I like them. Is it really that helpful?


Well, the Career Service center can do tons of things, besides asking you the same ole same ole. They can help you on a career path like getting internships (which help create connections and experience), provide an academic plan, build onto skills that you already have, help create a resume, and help you navigate your college....or at least that is what the career center is SUPPOSED to do. They can also introduce you to exploratory programs that your college/school may have for students that don't necessarily know what they want to do.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tvgirl48 said:


> I so want to do an internship or something with the CIA, I'm just worried I don't have enough language down yet to do it.


Well there you go. I don't know about the CIA but I think the FBI requires any type of degree. Stick with what you're doing, inform yourself about careers with the CIA and go from there. You should be OK.


----------

